# paint



## Denise1957

Can anyone tell me how you say in Greek  a tin of paint? Δοχείο μπογιάς;


----------



## Tassos

I would say "κουβάς με μπογιά" ("κουβάς μπογιάς" is not so frequent). In a dialogue you might hear just "μπογιά" (like for example "Φέρε μου τη μπογιά" meaning "bring me that tin of paint").

Oh yeah, I forgot ... bienvenue au forum!


----------



## cougr

What about "τενεκές μπογιάς" Tassos, or is it too uncommon?


----------



## Perseas

cougr said:


> What about "τενεκές μπογιάς" Tassos, or is it too uncommon?


You can hear the word "τενεκές" if the bucket is made from this material, but rather not if it is made from plastic. "κουβάς" and "τενεκές" are used a lot.
As for "τενεκές μπογιάς", it is mostly used like that: "τενεκές με (την) μπογιά" or even "τενεκές μπογιά". E.g. "Δώσε μου ένα τενεκέ (με) μπογιά!",  "Δώσε μου τον τενεκέ με την μπογιά!" , "


----------



## cougr

Thanks Perseas. I had assumed that "τενεκές" in this context would be ok, so thanks for verifying. We may as well also mention that "Δοχείο μπογιάς" which Denise suggests in #1 is also very common but strictly speaking that's a "_container_ of paint" rather than a "_tin_ of paint".


----------



## Tassos

Perseas covered it, just two more things.
1) "Τενεκές" is a little "old-sounding" in my ears, so if you have two guys painting your house, the older one is more likely to say "τενεκές" and the younger "κουβάς". There is also "τενεκές" as an insult, which I've heard it used quite often, even from younger people.
2) Although "τενεκές" is the correct spelling, most of the times it is pronounced "ντενεκές".



cougr said:


> We may as well also mention that "Δοχείο μπογιάς" which Denise suggests in #1 is also very common but strictly speaking that's a "_container_ of paint" rather than a "_tin_ of paint".



I wouldn't say _very common_, δοχείο sounds formal, a word a chemist might use for an experiment in a lab. I guess you can use it when you go to buy the paint or something, but not in informal situations (like when you are actually painting...)


----------



## Denise1957

Tassos said:


> Perseas covered it, just two more things.
> 1) "Τενεκές" is a little "old-sounding" in my ears, so if you have two guys painting your house, the older one is more likely to say "τενεκές" and the younger "κουβάς". There is also "τενεκές" as an insult, which I've heard it used quite often, even from younger people.
> 2) Although "τενεκές" is the correct spelling, most of the times it is pronounced "ντενεκές".
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say _very common_, δοχείο sounds formal, a word a chemist might use for an experiment in a lab. I guess you can use it when you go to buy the paint or something, but not in informal situations (like when you are actually painting...)


----------



## Denise1957

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για όλες τις καλές σας απαντήσεις. Είμαι ολόκληρα ικανοποιημένη!


----------



## Andrious

Denise1957 said:


> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για όλες τις καλές σας απαντήσεις. Είμαι ολόκληρα *απολύτως, πλήρως, 100%* ικανοποιημένη!


----------



## Denise1957

Eυχαριστώ επίσης για σένα Andrious (= man, δεν είναι


----------



## Andrious

Denise1957 said:


> Eυχαριστώ επίσης για* και* σένα Andrious (= man, δεν είναι


----------



## Denise1957

Ολαλα, ναι! Το "και" είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα για μένα... Δεν είναι και μόνο την σύνδεση "and". Η χρήση αυτής της λέξης, ίσως θα την μάθω στην Ελλάδα όταν θα μείνω εκεί, σύντομα ελπίζω... Μαθαίνω τη γλώσσα για να ενσωματωθώ εκεί πέρα.


----------



## Denise1957

Τι είναι η κλίση της λέξης "τενεκές"; Χρειάζομαι την αιτιατική του πληθυντικού, παρακαλώ.


----------



## ireney

It's "τενεκέδες"

Ο τενεκές
του τενεκέ
τον τενεκέ
τενεκέ

Οι τενεκέδες
των τενεκέδων (rather rare)
τους τενεκέδες
τενεκέδες


----------



## Denise1957

Thanks a lot Ireney!


----------

